# Eurotunnel.



## sennen523

Hi All,
I am thinking of using EUROTUNNEL for our fist motorhome trip into Europe.
Can anyone give me their experiences good and bad using Eurotunnel.
A member has already told me that they are bad if you wanted to change your booking.
Thanks
Sennen 523.


----------



## GerryD

We always use Eurotunnel. It is smooth, quiet and not affected by weather. At very busy times you may have to queue to get through but if you select quieter times it is the most relaxed way to travel.
Remember to use your Tesco Clubcard vouchers and you can reduce your travel to free.
Normal tickets are valid for a year so if you have to delay or travel early you can provided you change before the time of your travel. There will only be an extra charge if you change to a different price band.
A lot of clubs give discount, but we have found that they hardly ever match the internet prices and with Tesco you do not need discount.
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## 107012

We have booked the ferry for our first trip using our tesco tickets and I wish now that I had booked the tunnel as it sounds loads better, especially is you are travelling with your dogs as we are. Do you pay for dogs on the tunnel?


----------



## richs2000

http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main/ukcPassengers/ukcProductsServices/ukcPets/. IMHO it's the best way to get across the channel as if you turn up early, they'll normally put you on the next one for no extra fee (sometimes if you are very early they charge the extra for the next band up, sometimes not)


----------



## eddied

*Eurotunnel*

 Have used Eurotunnel ever since it first opened. Was one of the first users, with at the time a years worth of complimentary tickets (with a Renault Espace), then started paying with my Landrover/Motorhome.
Since then have never crossed the Channel by any other means, at least twice a year, and sometimes more often.
It is now so easy, with booking on line, and the automatic check in, it is just a seamless drive from wherever in UK to France, or vice versa.
Hope they don't go bust!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## bill

*EURO TUNNEL*

sennen523

We used it for our first trip abroad with the 'van. We would agree with what has already been said.

A couple of other things though, one, we travelled at around midnight and found finding our way to the train a little difficult. By this I mean there seemed to be an 'information clutter' of signs for cars, vans, hgv's, no entry, one way; the staff directing you were not always wearing a reflective jacket that was easily seen and actually seeing where you were to go was difficult because of the maze of lampposts and signs. (Perhaps it was just us). Two, whilst waiting for our 'slot' to be called we kept a good eye on what we thought were repeater screens in the car park at the terminal from the 'van, only to find that departure time was getting very close, so we went in and looked at the 'airport type' screens in the terminal building only to find that we were on 'final call for ........ departure'. Not sure whether we got this wrong or Euro Tunnel failed to display the information on the external display units.

Booking in is a doddle, once on, open the flask have a cup of tea, read your book, make final preparation for the journey ahead. None of the hassle (for us anyway) of getting between often grubby vehicles, queueing to get up ferry stairs, avoid the bussle of the ferry generally, queueing to get back to your vehicle, sorry suppose I'm one of those 'grumpy old men' sometimes mentioned on this site.

Having sworn that I would never use it, it is now the only way I will cross the channel, particularly whilst using Tesco Coupons.

Eddied - If they do go bust it will be one expensive hole in the ground. Suspect there are those that would like to see it filled in though.

richs2000 - When you mention changing your departure time and perhaps paying the difference or not, have you ever turned up more than the two hours before mentioned in the 'terms and conditions' and got a change? If so how long before please. I ask because we were about 10 hours early for our return trip and waited for the 'two hours' before to come round.

Happy travels

bill


----------



## 107558

When you book online they ask about LPG and refuse to let you go any further if you have LPG. What's the form with Propane & Butane and the chunnel?


----------



## 107493

what works out cheaper? ferries or tunnel?


----------



## aultymer

John asked 'When you book online they ask about LPG and refuse to let you go any further if you have LPG. What's the form with Propane & Butane and the chunnel?
If you dig a bit deeper they eventually tell you that this only refers to LPG powered vehicles.
If it were otherwise you wouldn't see any motorhomes or caravans on the trains!
Be prepared for them to check that your gas is OFF ot the bottles - there is even a checkpoint that appears to do little other than check this.

Great way to travel especially if you don't like having to leave pets on their own as you do on the ferries.
It may not be the cheapest way (unless you have a Tesco near you) but if you have splashed out £KKs on a motorhome, which isn't exactly the cheapest way to holiday, why would pennypinching win over comfort?


----------



## 94639

JQL said:


> When you book online they ask about LPG and refuse to let you go any further if you have LPG. What's the form with Propane & Butane and the chunnel?


Hi JQL
The LPG question refers to whether your vehicle is feuled by LPG, if it is then you are not allowed to use the tunnel due to the large amount of gas being carried.
Motorhomes using gas bottles for heating and cooking only are accepted for travel. select no from the drop down menu and continue with your booking. Before boarding the train your bottles will be checked by a member of staff to ensure that they are turned off.


----------



## takeaflight

We always use the tunnel, with Charlie the greyhound its just so easy.
Last December I joined the frequent traveller scheme, whereby you purchase 10 single trips up front for £390, which in effect for us is 5 Trips (just have one left). 

On the first trip of this year to Spain with a van full of furniture for a friend we saved that, also in July we had to come back a couple of days earlier than booked, we was not charge a penny, not saying that was because of being a frequent traveller, but I believe may have helped.


----------



## Briarose

Hi I was doing a quick check for prices etc the other week..............although we do not have LPG my friend does (but only as others have said for habitation area) I thought it could be quite misleading and be read as you have that you thought you couldn't go.

My friend (Sonesta on here) travelled with no probs at all as I say they ought to re write that bit I am sure they must lose trade by folk misunderstanding it.

Sonesta thought the tunnel was very easy no probs at all, and it is the way we will be going when we set off on our travels.


----------



## javea

*Eurotunnel*

I was interested to read the replies about arriving at Eurotunnel at times well outside the 2 hour window.

As a shareholder in Eurotunnel (sympathies welcome!) naturally I would prefer to use them rather than the ferries, but I find Sea France much easier to deal with in that I can book a Flexifare and turn up at any day or time convenient to me and only pay an excess charge if it is in a more expensive period. As I drive back around 1200 miles from Spain unless you keep you head down and don't deviate to investigate anything interesting en route it is difficult to meet that deadline.

I explained this to them in an email and received the following answer:-

Thank you for your email.
The alternative is to amend your ticket on arrival,(if outside the 2hours but within 24 hours of the booked time) and pay the supplement. The total fare for a single would be around £200, the price of a single flexiplus for a car. If you think that you will arrive after the 24 hours, then it is best to contact us by telephone to amend your booking.

Looks like some have been lucky, be aware that you could get caught with a substantial extra charge.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi there,

We are in Italy at the moment and we have in the past used the ferries to cross to Calais. But like Briarose has mentioned, this time for the first time, we crossed over via the eurotunnel and we were well impressed.

We booked online using a debit card and so when we arrived at the eurotunnel station we just inserted the card used for the booking into the slot and the automatic check in machine asks you to press a few buttons confirming your details etc and that was it - dead simple! It also gives you earlier or later slots you can travel on at NO extra cost, so if you arrive early and fancy travelling at a different time to the one booked you have the option during the automatic check in to select that departure time instead. Once it has taken you through the very simple check in proceedure the machine then prints off your hanger which you then duly hang from your rear view mirror. The information on the hanger told us which lane to head for and then the security barrier lifted and we were checked in! 

You do have a guy stop you to check your gas bottles are turned off but if you use LPG to run your habitation area that is defintitely NOT a problem, I know this is accurarte information I am giving you as we have 2 LPG refillable gas bottles in our motorhome (Gaslow). It is ONLY if your vehicle's engine is powered by LPG that the strict rules regarding LPG apply and engines fueled this way CANNOT cross via euotunnel! 

Your passports are checked as you pass through passport control and that's it really, there is NOTHING more to do other than drive to the car park waiting area and wait for them to either announce your boarding departure or keep an eye on the television monitors for instructions regading departure times. 

There is a duty free shopping area (a bit like you find at airports) in front of the car park and if you fancy something to eat or doing a bit of duty free shopping or stocking up on magazines/books etc then you can use the time whilst you are waiting for your departure slot to do exactly that or you can simply pop the kettle on and make yourself a sandwich.

The tannoy system announced our train's departure and we drove to the relevant lane following the signs carefully and when we reached the train we just thought it was a large metal building/shed and nearly drove up an entirly different lane but a eurotunnel worker infromed us that this building was the actual train and we were directed to the correct entrance LOL! We felt rather stupid at this point and I bet that guy thought "what a pair of plonkers!" I dunno what we expected the euro train to look like but it didnt look anything like we imagined it would!  

Our 30 foot of motorhome fitted on easily with no problems and of course the beauty of the tunnel was that we were able to stay with our little dog. The journey passed in no time at all and within what seemed like only a few minutes, we were off the train and immediatley on the motorway in Calais heading towards Calais beach to spend the night on the Aire there!

To sum up our experience, I would definitely recommend the Eurotunnel to anyone and if you have a dog then I cannot think of a better way to reach Calais and of course it is not only quicker but you also avoid the inevitable rush to get off the ferry when it pulls into dock. I never quite understand why so many folk stand and wait at the exits for what seems like an eternity queuing up impatiently to get off? Let's face it until the boat stops you cannot access the stairs anyway and also until the ferry doors are opened nobody can drive off, so what's the rush? I just don't get it LOL! Nowt so strange as folk though is there?

Sue


----------



## autostratus

Sonesta said:


> ...............You do have a guy stop you to check your gas bottles are turned off but if you use LPG to run your habitation area that is defintitely NOT a problem,
> Sue


Ok. So they have checked the gas is turned off.



Sonesta said:


> ...........,or you can simply pop the kettle on and make yourself a sandwich
> Sue


Are you then allowed to turn it back on again??


----------



## 94639

Are you then allowed to turn it back on again??

No you are most definitely not allowed to turn the gas back on.
Sonestas post is written with regards to what you can do whilst waiting to be loaded on to the train.


----------



## Sonesta

autostratus said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...............You do have a guy stop you to check your gas bottles are turned off but if you use LPG to run your habitation area that is defintitely NOT a problem,
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. So they have checked the gas is turned off.
> 
> 
> 
> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...........,or you can simply pop the kettle on and make yourself a sandwich
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you then allowed to turn it back on again??
Click to expand...

Oops sorry autostratus, I may have misinformed you all a bit there and all the gas and passports checks are done AFTER you have been to the car park waiting area and you are on your way down to board the train???? We didn't make a hot drink in the motorhome oursleves but whilst in the waiting area car park there is nothing to stop you from doing so from what I could see. The gas and passport checks are done once your departure has been announced and you are on the way down to the train and not before as I may have indicated in my original post!

Hope this clarifies things for everyone?

Sue


----------



## 107558

If you have an LPG Tank rather than bottles can you still use the Chunnel?


----------



## alunj

luck of the draw probably. They moaned about 2x10kg bp gaslights but relented. If your lpg tank is 60 odd l then I suspect they wont be happy.

We used to use them a lot but since they messed us around so badly in 2005 (as reported in another post ) we will never use them again. I can do without the numpties making us hang about for 4 hours as we missed our booked time by 5 mins. Then to take us all the way to the train to tell us again there was no room ! All this at 3 AM .
We arrived at ten pm in the eve and finally got to france at 8 am the following day after no sleep. Never ever again. I agree with the poster who uses the Sea France freedom fares, you can change on the day while you are still driving. This makes for a much more relaxed drive. I guess if you live less than about 30 miles from the thing its great but if you have a 250 mile+ drive there with all the associated traffic problems not so good...


----------



## SidT

Aultymer said.

*why would pennypinching win over comfort?.*

I find that remark a bit offensive. When we travelled over earlier this year, at the times we wanted to travel Seafrance was £76, Norfolklines was £106, and the tunnel was £126, I wouldn't call saving £50 pennypinching. We are not as fortunate as some as we don't have a Tesco within a reasonable distance.
Sid.


----------



## alunj

SidT said:


> Aultymer said.
> 
> *why would pennypinching win over comfort?.*
> 
> I find that remark a bit offensive. When we travelled over earlier this year, at the times we wanted to travel Seafrance was £76, Norfolklines was £106, and the tunnel was £126, I wouldn't call saving £50 pennypinching. We are not as fortunate as some as we don't have a Tesco within a reasonable distance.
> Sid.


 I just got a quote today for interest
7.2M motorhome out 21Mar 08 early back 39 Mar 08 early am

1) Norfolk lines £84 
2) Sea france (with MHF discount) £109
3) P and O £118
4) Eurotunnel £239 !!! 
You are going to have to spend several thousand quid in tescos to cover that difference


----------



## aultymer

We do not have a Tesco nearby so I can't collect the vouchers but at £124 for Eurotunnel (in June-July 2007) and your £109 or £118 quotes for ferries I will stick by my earlier remark about pennypinching v's comfort. 

SidT, sorry if your are so easily offended.


----------



## SidT

aultymer. I think most people would be offended at being called a pennypincher. Still i will let it drop.
Sid


----------



## Sagedog

Sid, Aultymer & all.

We have a Tesco close by but do not shop there we don't like the layout!  

But we do use a Tesco Credit card for EVERY purchase anywhere; Fuel, Food Shops (Asda), Dinner out etc etc. Our spend has so far given us our impending Ski crossing free and our summer crossng free but had to pay for dog £30.  

As long as you clear the balance monthly there are no downsides - This tip came from Rapide 591 - cheers Russ 

Tesco vouchers Brilliant!!
Euro tunnel Free - Even Better!!!!!!
:roll:


----------



## teemyob

*Eurotunnel*

Hello there,

Have used it from the year it was opened. No problems here, though they did have a power cut a couple of months ago that meant travellers were stuck inside for 4 hours. Not so bad in a motorhome but in a car or on a bike!.

Oh there is one thing to watch, if your at the back of the que. Watch out for the barrier coming down too soon after you(be quick to move on after the car in-front). It has happened to me twice and I have seen it happen many times to others, more on the French side.

All in all have crosssed over 100 times and as others have said, not affected by weather.

Trev


----------



## sennen523

Hi alunj,
Iv'e booked Eurotunnel for January and have paid £152, mid day travel.
The on-line booking system only asked for the MH height.
Sennen523.


----------



## Sagedog

Teemyob we were one of the travelers caught up in the delays in August 9 hours we waityed on the carpark did we care nope we had our motorhome!!

Luckily we weren't actually in the tunnel it must have been horrid.

ET did give us a £129 credit back so we were very happy!


----------



## GerryD

Like others we use our Tesco credit card for all purchases. Never shop in Tesco. Pay off your balance each month and there are no charges. Best of all Eurotunnel becomes a no brainer, it is free. I'm pleased with my penny pinching.


----------



## 98742

So far, as far as I can see, everyone who's used Eurotunnel seem to be european MHs. Has anyone used it for an American RV? Any hints and tips for a first time ET RV user! We're 34' long, diesel with a decent sized LPG tank.

Regards
Doug


----------



## zulurita

We find the price is often cheaper going out on a Sat after 6pm and we try lots of combinations before getting the cheapest price which is always out on a Sat pm. Coming back from France we usually choose Sun as M25 is a bit quieter then!

We then turn up a good 2 hours before our departure, but last time we turned up around 2 pm and were offered at least to other crossings without any extra charge. We actually caught the 2.20 train (was supposed to be 2.40 but somehow we ended up on the 2.20pm and out actual booked time was 6pm or 6.50? so we were very lucky.

We have booked for April 5th Sat again, return end June and this with the Caravan Club and paid £105.60 return plus then the £30 for the dog.

we even managed to get Brittany Ferries for Sept down to £396 which we thought good. the only drawback was their increased price for the dog up from £30 to £50 which is extorionate considering they do very little for this.


----------



## mandyandandy

In August we decided to go for 19 nights to France then Andy got an extra 2 days off so we thought thats ok we will just go earlier and stay at the Aire in Canterbury, do the cathedral and then stay around Dover and actually look at the place instead of just driving through it. 

Did the cathedral then on to Dover front, tried to do U turn and hit the concrete bollard next to road ( a warning to others , they don't move). So fed up with ourselves we decided to go and try and confuse the machine at the tunnel 24 hours early. 

Hey presto ! it worked we logged in our number and it offered us the next train out at no extra cost. Either that or it saw our faces and felt sorry for us. 

We often go earlier than the 2 hours, we spoke to a lady on the machine once and she said if you go anytime after midnight on the day you are travelling you stand a chance of being offered an earlier crossing, which you can refuse and just go with the original time (happened to us once which is when the lady told us what she did, it offered us a 4.30am crossing instead of our 9.30am one, which we declined)

Mandy


----------



## 99573

*rv on tunnel*

e have been on the tunnel several times with our rv it is 34 ft long and we have a large gas tank fitted they ususally check that it is switched off. twice they havent checked it. we did have aproblem this year the tolls to book in are very narrow and we scraped the side it sounded dreadful but it was luckily only the leg of the awning. the toll is like the french tolls a ridiculous width. the train is also narrow so take it slow and watch were the doors are because they are even narrower. but apart from that it is much more convenient then a ferry just sit in your van with a flask and you are in france in no time. we have normaly been able to arrive on an earlier train. i do use tesco vouchers and find the tunnel the cheapest way to cross as there is no height and length supplements


----------



## 98742

*Re: rv on tunnel*



redwell said:


> e have been on the tunnel several times with our rv it is 34 ft long and we have a large gas tank fitted they ususally check that it is switched off. twice they havent checked it. we did have aproblem this year the tolls to book in are very narrow and we scraped the side it sounded dreadful but it was luckily only the leg of the awning. the toll is like the french tolls a ridiculous width. the train is also narrow so take it slow and watch were the doors are because they are even narrower. but apart from that it is much more convenient then a ferry just sit in your van with a flask and you are in france in no time. we have normaly been able to arrive on an earlier train. i do use tesco vouchers and find the tunnel the cheapest way to cross as there is no height and length supplements


Thanks very much for the tips. We're a very similar size to you (BTW that's a beautiful RV you've got) so if you got on we should!
I managed to clout the wing mirror going into the Dartford tunnel. Annoying isn't it!

Cheers
Doug


----------



## seamusog

Could someone please tell me how the Tesco vouchers work,I understand that if I shop in Tesco I will get the points,but how do I 'magic' the points into ferry/train tickets?regards,seamus.(thick as poo in the neck of a bottle) :? :?


----------



## pneumatician

If I am feeling a tight wad I go for the Ferry usually through C.C or C&CC. When I am feeling all is well with the world and remember how much easier and convenient it is to board etc its the Tunnel.

Steve


----------



## 99573

*tesco vouchers*

it is very easy to use the vouchers. unfortunately they have just stopped po ferries dover to calais. when you spend money in tesco you get points this is sent to you in vouchers .you go onto tesco.com click deals go onto eurotunnel put in how many vouchers you have and it will tell you how much this worth. you then check on eurotunnel .com so you know how much the crossing is. you then ring tesco or order on line the tesco vouchers .when they arrive ring eurotunnel telling them you are booking with tesco vouchers they ask for what crossing you want they tell you the price you tell them how much in vouchers you have you then either pay the difference or if you have enough for the whole crossing you dont pay anything. they make the booking but they only hold it for 4 days .you must send the vouchers to eurotunnel special delivery it costs 4.95. you are then sent the conformation. i put in all my fuel intesco also if you join the various clubs such as food club you are sent vouchers for extra points if you buy something. these increase my points,so you will find they soon mount up. the vouchers from tescos are valid for two years.
hope this is helpful


----------



## 96088

Lbusdriver said:


> Do you pay for dogs on the tunnel?


Yes and rather amusingly to me...ferrets, :? which are the same price as cats and dogs.

How many people on here take their ferrets with them 8O


----------



## seamusog

*Re: tesco vouchers*



redwell said:


> it is very easy to use the vouchers. unfortunately they have just stopped po ferries dover to calais. when you spend money in tesco you get points this is sent to you in vouchers .you go onto tesco.com click deals go onto eurotunnel put in how many vouchers you have and it will tell you how much this worth. you then check on eurotunnel .com so you know how much the crossing is. you then ring tesco or order on line the tesco vouchers .when they arrive ring eurotunnel telling them you are booking with tesco vouchers they ask for what crossing you want they tell you the price you tell them how much in vouchers you have you then either pay the difference or if you have enough for the whole crossing you dont pay anything. they make the booking but they only hold it for 4 days .you must send the vouchers to eurotunnel special delivery it costs 4.95. you are then sent the conformation. i put in all my fuel intesco also if you join the various clubs such as food club you are sent vouchers for extra points if you buy something. these increase my points,so you will find they soon mount up. the vouchers from tescos are valid for two years.
> hope this is helpful


Thank you very much for that redwell,very kind of you,regards,seamus.


----------



## teemyob

*Motorhome*



Sagedog said:


> Teemyob we were one of the travelers caughup in the delays in august 9 hours we waityed on the carpark did we care nope we had our motorhome!!
> 
> Luckily we weren't actually in the tunnel it must have been horrid.
> 
> ET did give us a £129 credit back so we were very happy!


I can imagine it was not very nice, deep in that tunnel.

Trev.


----------



## tuscancouple

Redwell and Doug, well you've answered my questions 'cos if you guys can get through we should have no problems  . We've always used ET in the cars, wouldn't travel to France any other way these days. Good to know that we'll also get the RV through.

Mick


----------



## Sagedog

As an aside I had some spare Eurotunnel vouchers from Tesco as we booked a different time slot in the end and couldn't pay for Sage with the vouchers - dilema I thought but no just send them back to tesco and they will gredit back your account!!


----------



## craigy

*tesco vouchers*

Can someone explain about the Tesco vouchers and ferry fares. I have a clubcard but must have missed something. :roll:


----------



## drcotts

*some advice for first time tunel users*

we used eurotunnel last week for the first time and were very impressed
We booked online in feb for a trip in june but i fell and broke my arm the day before our train. I phoned them up and they were great. My icket (i then found out) was for 12 months and as long as i changed it before the actual departure date i could change it as many times as i liked. I had to do this several times in fact as the arm played up and it is taking longer to get right than first thought. 
If you book through a club you get it cheaper but you dont get the flexibility of changing.

our train was £61 each way when we first booked but the price of the train times goes up as you get nearer the date and the same train time the day before was £200+ so book well in advance. You select camper van, higher than 1.85m and NO LPG tank.

Normal gas bottles are not a problem. You get stopped and they are checked that they are off but thats all.

Signage is a bit poor at the terminal. Just park in the car park bay if its not too busy and either go into the terminal and shop or wait in the van. the displays in the car park tell you when you are due. As a camper van you will be put on last so ignore all the traffic seemingly going to board. You can join them if you like but you will wait at one of the 17 barriers inside anyway.

When you get there just key in your booking reference. It will ask you to conform there is no LPG tank. Just confirm. A boarding ticket is printed which you hang off the mirror. You can arrive up to 2 hrs in advance and if there is room on an earlier train you can take this at no charge. This happened coming back to us and saves us waiting 80 mins for our train

When your train letter is shown follow the signs to france

It was a brill experience for us. 25 mins later arriving in france..
I wont take the ferry again.

I know lots of people like ferries so im not knocking them. But if you want a quick crossing. dont like it if the sea is rough and are prepared to book in advance and pay a bit extra then do it.

Ps they do short break (£45 e/w) deals too but i dont think these are tranfrerrable

Phill


----------



## bill

drcotts

I agree with everything you say about your experience, however, I would warn that the displays in the car park were not working the night we travelled back in September. I even went to the trouble of watching them with binoculars. They just went on giving the same routine info (forget what it was). It was only when we got close to the depature time that we checked the monitors inside the terminal which we found to be showing "last call for.......".

I appreciate that this may have been a one off, but it is worth being aware. 

When we go in January I will definately be enquiring about this.

bill


----------



## tonka

A little note on arriving early..
We have done it many time and never a problem, always offered an early crossing.. Usually we are only several hours early.
Once we got there 2 days in front, the automatic machine would not recognise my credit card that was used for the booking.
However i typed in the ref number and "bingo" all went as usual and we got the next crossing..


----------



## asprn

To reiterate the point about LPG tanks, I was initially confused about this. RVs (in particular) do have LPG tanks, but the question being asked by ET relates to LPG *fuel* tanks, not the domestic tanks. So if you're petrol- or diesel-driven, always say "No" to the LPG question.

Dougie.


----------



## rolyk

Another question to Eurotunnelers - 

I'm planning to go on the 1st May and return approximately 3 weeks later. However I'm not absolutely sure when we're returning. What is the situation regarding changing the return date? 

I was planning to book a tentative return date on the assumption I could change it during the course of the holiday.

Roly


----------



## 108125

Hi everybody, I have just caught up with this thread. Can anybody please tell me about the connection between eurotunnel and tesco vouchers? Was it an offer I missed? Is it still going on? Thaks Ann


----------



## drcotts

You would have to phone eurrotunnel to see if its possible to change the return date. You have to put a hypothetical date in when you book it and just change it when you know but have your booking ref no handy. The only problem i see is the cost difference betwen the hypothetical return date and the actual one (when you know it) as the nearer you change to the actual date the higher the price so you will have to see what that price is when you ring up. 

Tesco did a deal some time ago where you could exchange club card points for a 20% discount with eurotunnel but i am fairly sur eit was stopped some weeksa ago as it was a bit popular.

Phill


----------



## rolyk

Thanks for that. I think we'll probably keep to the time and date we've now booked as it's only £61 at 11.50am. I should hate to have to pay an extra 100 quid or so to move it a day or two.

I must say their booking system is very easy to use and I like the way you can navigate back and forth a few days to get the best price.

I was going to use some Tesco's vouchers but got such a cheap deal my wife wants to use them elsewhere! 

Roly


----------



## apxc15

rolyk said:


> Thanks for that. I think we'll probably keep to the time and date we've now booked as it's only £61 at 11.50am. I should hate to have to pay an extra 100 quid or so to move it a day or two.
> 
> I must say their booking system is very easy to use and I like the way you can navigate back and forth a few days to get the best price.
> 
> I was going to use some Tesco's vouchers but got such a cheap deal my wife wants to use them elsewhere!
> 
> Roly


I have been trying to book for next Saturday and the cheapest deal I can get with Eurotunnel is £95.00. Do you know something I don't?
Seafrance is £43.00.


----------



## rolyk

I've booked for next May, hence the low price. 

Wouldn't fancy Seafrance unless the weather improves!!


----------



## BazandPam

*Euro tunnel tickets*

Hi, I've just come in on this one. We have booked Eurotunnel for next June, £61 each way. Cheap enough and we can stay with the dog.
As for Tesco vouchers, yes you can still use them. You have to get them redeemed by Tesco and then send a voucher for the value to Eurotunnel when you pay for your tickets. Fairly straightforward, but does stop you paying on line.
Have a good trip.
:lol: 
Baz


----------



## apxc15

rolyk said:


> I've booked for next May, hence the low price.
> 
> Wouldn't fancy Seafrance unless the weather improves!!


The rougher the better, adds a little excitement, to what is a very dull crossing,

Pete.


----------



## pippin

rolyk wrote:

_tentative return date on the *assumption *_

Well, you will be away for a bit longer than three weeks - the Feast of the Assumption is 15th August!!

Sorry, couldn't resist that.

I have been following the €urotunnel debate with interest, we have only ferried before.


----------



## rolyk

Pippin - I thought you were suggesting I'd spelled it wrong!

We used to use ferries for car journeys a few years back. That was in the days of Hoverspeed and it's a shame they're not still around. The hovercraft was something else and we once got from Calais to Dover in 20 minutes with a strong tailwind which is probably as fast as the train. The noise was incredible and made worse by all the car alarms going off.

I've used Eurotunnel just once and, in my opinion, it's the best way to go. It's amazingly quiet and smooth and you get no impression of speed.

I'd love to be away for three months rather than three weeks but my gardener wife can't bear to be away from her plants for longer than that!


----------



## teemyob

*Tesco*



NorfolkCowboy said:


> Hi everybody, I have just caught up with this thread. Can anybody please tell me about the connection between eurotunnel and tesco vouchers? Was it an offer I missed? Is it still going on? Thaks Ann


Hello Ann,

Tesco Deals still available for Eurotunnel. If you have £25 of Tesco Clubcard Vouchers, you can exchange them for Tesco Deals Vouchers at 4 x the Clubcard Value. In other words £25 gets you £100 off Eurotunnel.

Just type TESCO DEALS inot Google.

Trev.


----------



## Wupert

JQL said:


> When you book online they ask about LPG and refuse to let you go any further if you have LPG. What's the form with Propane & Butane and the chunnel?


Its not cooking gas in proper compartments

They are talking fuel tanks.


----------



## 108125

Hello Trev
Wow, what an amazing deal. 4x face value! here's the link in case anaybody is intertested

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=148

must up my shopping at Tesco from now on

Ann


----------



## drcotts

The reason is because you are boking late or not booking early to be precise. Booking early as poss gets the best prices but in practive 4-6 weeks shold get you a £61 booking

Yes you stay with the vehicle. By the time you get out and go to the loo your their anyway.

Phill



apxc15 said:


> rolyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. I think we'll probably keep to the time and date we've now booked as it's only £61 at 11.50am. I should hate to have to pay an extra 100 quid or so to move it a day or two.
> 
> I must say their booking system is very easy to use and I like the way you can navigate back and forth a few days to get the best price.
> 
> I was going to use some Tesco's vouchers but got such a cheap deal my wife wants to use them elsewhere!
> 
> Roly
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to book for next Saturday and the cheapest deal I can get with Eurotunnel is £95.00. Do you know something I don't?
> Seafrance is £43.00.
Click to expand...


----------

